# shifter thread size



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

anyone know the thread size of our shifters? i heard two things: 12mm x 1.25mm and 10mm x 1.25mm. i want to put a voodoo knob on and wanted to know if the threads would match before i make the purchase. thanks :beer:


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is solid enough info for you to spend the money, but when I put on my universal knob (from the Ballin on a Budget thread), I used the 12mm ID spacer. One of the other guys who put on the same universal knob used the same spacer. If my knob loosens again (didn't threadlock the set screws), I could try fitting a nut to test, if you haven't purchased by then. Also, my car is a 2003 225 6spd, if that matters.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm almost positive it's 12mm x 1.25mm. I will have my Cobb Knob in next week and that is it's thread pattern, and it better work!


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

well voodoo won't work for mine since its only a M10x1.25. A rep emailed me back from Auto Aesthetics (http://www.autoaesthetics.com/AA_V2.0/pages/home.html) and they said its M12x1.5. There just seems to be an endless list of possibilities lol.


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

well still not much luck finding the actual thread size. i might rip off the plastic and measure it myself but for right now i assume its the M12 x 1.5mm. 

PDubb, let me know how the fit is when you get it.

bgweed, what kind of shift knob do you have? i've never used an adapter before since my previous car used threads. where would i find an adapter like the one you are talking about.


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

tommy_c said:


> bgweed, what kind of shift knob do you have? i've never used an adapter before since my previous car used threads. where would i find an adapter like the one you are talking about.


I have a universal one from Pilot. Cheap ($20) but heavy and looks decent. 
Basically it has little plastic caps that fit over the threads, then you drop the knob over it and screw in some set screws.
Here are some pics of a different knob with the same setup:
http://gallery.hypergarage.com/main.php?g2_itemId=97.

I think I prefer the screwed on type, but this works for now. Here is mine installed:


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

>


looks good :thumbup:


----------

